# HowTo Lötkolben?



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2015)

Hey,

ich hab so eine Idee, die ich gern umsetzen würde. Diese erfordert unter anderem jedoch einiges an Verständnis von Elektrotechnik und dem Umgang mit dem Lötkolben.

Ich bin zwar seit ca. 20 Jahren Software-Ingenieur und hatte in der Schule immer nur Einser in Informatik. Im Gegensatz dazu aber immer nur Dreier-Vierer-Fünfer im "Technik"-Unterricht, weil ich irgendwann mal wegen staubtrockener Präsentation aus Desinteresse geistig ausgestiegen bin.

Könnt ihr Bücher, Webseiten, Videos usw. empfehlen, was einem das Know-How zu diesen Themen auf interessante und spielerische Art vermittelt? Ich bin der Typ, der neue Dinge am besten durch "Learning-By-Doing" versteht.


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist natuerlich eine seeehr allgemein gehaltene Frage und wenn Du ein paar mehr Details gibst kann ich Dir sicher auch ein paar passendere Seiten/Artikel raussuchen. Allgemein wuerde ich sagen: Mittlerweile hat sich eine recht breite Maker-Bewegung entwickelt mit Make/Hackspaces in vielen groesseren Staedten aber auch mit diversen Online-Plattformen die voll mit Tutorials und Erfahrungsaustausch sind. Oft halt um diverse Tools wie Arduino/RaspberryPi usw...

 

Mal ein paar allgemeine Seiten (von meiner Short-List):

 

Make:

Adafruit

Instructables

 

Direkt ums Loeten finde ich diesen kurzen Guide von Adafruit gut als allgemeinen Einstieg: Klick-mich-loet-mich-gib-mir-Flussmittel


----------



## OldboyX (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn dir sowieso "learning-by-doing" am besten gefällt, dann würde ich ganz stark empfehlen Lötzinn und Lötkolben besorgen und loslegen. Dazu noch Entlötpumpe und Entlötfaden (oder wie das heißt). So viel "Theorie" gibts da dann eigentlich nicht, da reicht es Youtube und Foren zu befragen. Der Rest ist schlichtweg Übung und Erfahrung.

 

PS: Was du an elektrotechnischem Verständnis für dein Projekt brauchst lässt sich nicht sagen ohne ein paar Details. Alles über Strom und Schaltkreise zu lernen könnte aber ein Studium erfordern (Elektrotechnik Studium zum Beispiel  -.-)


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Februar 2015)

MÖÖÖP. Hättest du das mal ein paar Monate vorher in Angriff genommen  Hatte 'n arschvoll mit Büchern bezüglich Elektrotechnik und shiat. Habe ich aber alle entsorgt oder verschenkt. NAJA. Kommt stark drauf an, was du dir zusammenlöten willst.. paar NF-Kabel sind total easy, das kannste nach 10 Minuten perfekt, wenn du nicht zwei linke Hände hast. Ganze Videotechnik-Scheisse wird da schon schwieriger. Aber besorg' dir einfach einen guten Lötkolben + Zinn, Pumpe Schwamm und ein paar unverarbeitete Kabel und leg los. Musst halt schon - wie Ogil bereits sagte - konkreter werden. Aber seine pdf ist schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2015)

paar NF-Kabel sind total easy, das kannste nach 10 Minuten perfekt, wenn du nicht zwei linke Hände hast. 

Als Linkshänder fühle ich mich diskriminiert. Warte nur, bis ich das Tumblr erzähle!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Februar 2015)

wat


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2015)

Es wäre vielleicht noch gut zu wissen um was es geht. Vielleicht bieten sich ja für das Vorhaben auch Lüsterklemmen an.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.  Ich glaub ich fahr dann mal zum Obi.

Wo es bei mir hakt, ist das ganze Schaltkreisverständnis. Eigentlich der Urschleim, den man im Technik-Unterricht in der Schule lernt: Wann brauch ich welche Widerstände, wie berechne ich welchen Widerstand ich brauche und wozu brauche ich überhaupt einen Widerstand, was ist ein Kondensator (ich weiss, zum Energie speichern ^^) und wann brauche ich sowas. Wie entwerfe ich einen Schaltplan und löte den dann zusammen, usw.

Es soll in die Richtung Robotik und Avionik gehen. *duck* 

EDIT: Raspberry Pi ... Hm ... "Raspberry Pi Lernpaket" ... Interessant.


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2015)

Denk dran - Raspberry Pi 2 B ist der aktuelle und den willst Du (mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis) 

 

PS: Und nein - wir helfen Dir nicht beim Bau von bewaffneten Drohnen zur Forenmoderation


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2015)

PS: Und nein - wir helfen Dir nicht beim Bau von bewaffneten Drohnen zur Forenmoderation  

Auch nicht ein bisschen?


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir neulich ein Raspberry PI Maker Kit gekauft, bin allerdings noch nicht dazu gekommen es anzuschauen.

 

Als Kind hatte ich Elektronikkästen von Busch. Ähnliches gibt es sicher auch von Kosmos & Co, aber die Busch Kästen gehen auch bei der Theorie sehr ins Detail. Kommt eben aus einer Zeit als es noch nicht cool war keine Ahnung von Mathe zu haben


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2015)

Naja - wenn man ehrlich ist braucht man fuer die wenigsten Dinge im Hobby-Bereich grossartig Ahnung von den Details. Klar kann man sich alles aus diskreten Bauteilen zurecht zimmern - praktisch macht das aber niemand mehr (ausser fuer spezielle Faelle - die sind aber selten eine Anwendung fuer Hobby-Elektroniker). Elektrotechnik ist heute in vielen Faellen Informatik: man nutzt integrierte Schaltungen, folgt Referenz-Designs und programmiert die Funktionalitaet ein (egal ob nun Microcontroller, FPGAs oder oder oder...).

 

PS: Dieses Franzis-Kit ist uebertrieben teuer. Zwar nicht alles aber viel davon z.B. hier enthalten fuer einen Bruchteil des Preises und den Rest bekommt man fuer vielleicht noch 5 Euro drauf gepackt...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2015)

Denk dran - Raspberry Pi 2 B ist der aktuelle und den willst Du (mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis) 

Danke. 

PS: Und nein - wir helfen Dir nicht beim Bau von bewaffneten Drohnen zur Forenmoderation  

Es geht hier mehr um KI-gesteuerte Drohnen, die Social-Media-Netzwerke usw. durchforsten und automatisch den Wohnort einschlägig bekannter User finden, um dann einen Blitzknaller in den Briefkasten zu werfen und mit einem lauten "Gnihihihihihiiiiiiiiiiii" abhauen.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2015)

Naja - wenn man ehrlich ist braucht man fuer die wenigsten Dinge im Hobby-Bereich grossartig Ahnung von den Details. Klar kann man sich alles aus diskreten Bauteilen zurecht zimmern - praktisch macht das aber niemand mehr (ausser fuer spezielle Faelle - die sind aber selten eine Anwendung fuer Hobby-Elektroniker). Elektrotechnik ist heute in vielen Faellen Informatik: man nutzt integrierte Schaltungen, folgt Referenz-Designs und programmiert die Funktionalitaet ein (egal ob nun Microcontroller, FPGAs oder oder oder...).


 

 

Das stimmt im Prinzip schon, aber in der Praxis sieht es dann doch wieder anders aus.

Außerdem wollte Spectrumizer doch den "Urschleim, den man im Technik-Unterricht in der Schule lernt" 

 

 


Dieses Franzis-Kit ist uebertrieben teuer.


 

Klar ist das teuer, aber die deutsche Variante kann man auch seinem Kind in die Hand drücken.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2015)

Ich war vorhin mal bei Obi und Expert. Die haben mich nach der Frage nach "Raspberry" nur mit großen Augen angeschaut und hatten keinen Schimmer, wovon ich rede. Einer meinte "Ach, das ist doch so'n Teil womit man Google Chrome nachbauen kann ..." ... "Ähm ja, sowas in die Richtung". 

Was mich wundert: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "Basic"- und einem "Profi"-Lötkolben? Beide haben 60W und heizen bis 410°C. Einer kostet 7,95&#8364;, der andere 18,95&#8364;.

Aber wenn ich mit so einem Raspberry arbeite, brauche ich eh (noch) keinen, oder? Sieht mir irgendwie wie ein Lego-Technik-Stecksatz aus. 

PS: Und was hat es mit diesen "Breadboards" auf sich? So wie ich es verstehe, ist das Raspberry nur der "Computer", aber wenn ich da irgendwelche Bauteile (zB Rotoren) mit ansteuern will, befestige ich die dann irgendwie auf dem Breadboard und verbinde das mit dem Raspberry? Oder wie haben die sich das gedacht?

Zum Beispiel: http://www.watterott.com/de/Raspberry-Pi-B-Breadboard-Adapter... Aber das ist nur für Raspberry Pi, nicht für Raspberry Pi 2. Oder macht das keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2015)

PS: Und was hat es mit diesen "Breadboards" auf sich? So wie ich es verstehe, ist das Raspberry nur der "Computer", aber wenn ich da irgendwelche Bauteile (zB Rotoren) mit ansteuern will, befestige ich die dann irgendwie auf dem Breadboard und verbinde das mit dem Raspberry? Oder wie haben die sich das gedacht? 
 

Das Breadboard benutzt man eigentlich für einen (schnellen) Testaufbau bei dem man die Komponenten eben sehr einfach zusammenstecken kann.

Wenn das funktioniert kannst du dir dein Zeug je nach Komplexität entweder zusammenlöten, oder sogar eine eigene Leiterplatte fertigen (lassen).

 

Ob du wirklich eine eigene Leiterplatte brauchst kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber mittlerweile ist das dank FabLabs relativ einfach und günstig.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem FabLab aus meiner Umgebung: https://fablab.fau.de/

Vor allem bekommt man in FabLabs nicht nur Zugang zu Maschinen, sondern oft auch richtig gute Hilfestellung, Workshops, etc.

Also selbst wenn dir dein Breadboard reicht, lohnt sich vielleicht mal ein Besuch in einem FabLab.


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2015)

Jo - Hackerspace, Makerspace, Fablab, Techshop - alles aehnliche Dinge mit leicht anderen Schwerpunkten.

 

Anfangen wuerde ich immer erstmal mit einem Testaufbau auf dem Breadboard (es sei denn man macht Dinge die da einfach nicht moeglich sind weil z.B. Highspeed oder zu viele Signale oder man nutzt ICs die nur als BGA verfuegbar sind). Das verlinkte Breadboard da hat halt noch ein Adapterkabel dabei, um direkt den Steckverbinder des Raspberry Pi (A/B/B2 ist diesbezueglich alles gleich - d.h. gleicher GPIO-Connector mit gleichem Pinout) auf Breadboard-Format zu bringen.

 

Was man beachten muss dabei ist, dass die IOs des Raspberry Pi nicht geschuetzt sind - d.h. man kann sich durchaus das Board zerschiessen wenn man etwas falsch macht. Ausserdem ist die Anzahl der Signale freilich arg beschraenkt. Dafuer gibt es dann Zusatz-Boards um z.B. die IOs zu schuetzen, zu erweitern oder bestimmte Interfaces zur Verfuegung zu stellen (z.B. der Gertboard oder diverse HATs fuer den RPi).

 

Im Grunde kann man wirklich viel zusammen stecken. Bei 5Mio RPis in freier Wildbahn wurden halt schon viele Projekte umgesetzt und viel kann man sich direkt als Zubehoer kaufen - z.B. sogar sowas wie ein RPi-Autopilot fuer Drohnen...


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2015)

Wow, cool. Danke nochmal. 

Ist ja echt ein interessantes Thema. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da so viel "benutzerfreundliches" getan hat. Ich hab schon seit einer Weile diese Idee, bin jedoch immer davor zurückgeschreckt, weil ich kaum Plan von der ganzen Elektrotechnik hab. Aber wenn's "nur" (ich weiss ... ^^) bzw. größtenteils Bau- und Stecksätze sind, ist das ja prima.

Was mich auch freut, das hat sogar alles einen vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Februar 2015)

Also sehr viel löte ich zwar nicht, aber mein Dad gab mir immer gute Anleitung.

Damals als Teenie habe ich viel gebastelt/gelötet (z.B. eigene Geräte oder eigene Lichtorgel)

Letztes Jahr habe ich nun u.a. sein ganzes Werkteug bekommen.

 

Da gehören auch Lötutensilien zu.

 


Lötkolben
Lötzinn
Kolophonium



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die Lötstation besteht aus nem 55W Lötkolben (Temperaturbereich stufenlos 150°C - 450°C).

Wichtig zum Löten gerade in der Elektronik ist eine sehr schmale Lötspitze.

Außerdem muss das Zinn fließen (es also zu einer Warmlötung kommen) - ansonsten ist es nur kleben und hält nicht lange.

Dennoch muss man bei bestimmten Bauteilen aufpassen, daß sie nicht zu warm werden

(also eigentlich nur ansetzen und verlaufen lassen - nicht lange verstreichen - da fließt zu viel Wärme)

 

Kolophonium ist ein Flussmittel, was zudem reinigt (wird aus Harz gewonnen).

Mehr Infos -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolophonium

 

Ich vetrau(t)e meinem Dad, da er u.a. genau auch in dieser Branche tätig war (Herstellen von Leiterplatten/Boards etc.)

 

greetz


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2015)

Eine Loetstation ist freilich ideal - besonders wenn Weller draufsteht (meine voll subjektive Meinung!). Auf meinem Schreibtisch im Buero steht auch eine WS81. Privat muss man schon SEHR viel loeten um die Anschaffung (sind halt nicht billig) zu rechtfertigen...

 

Im Hobbybereich am Besten ein bleihaltiges Loetzinn nehmen was direkt Flussmittel enthaelt. Weniger Rumgematsche und gifitge Daempfe...


----------



## squats (24. Februar 2015)

Wir haben in der Ausbildung eine eigene Lötstation gebaut.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Bleibt doch BITTE beim Thema, danke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

Zam, wir brauchen mehr Erotik im Forum.

 

Sex up your life!


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2015)

Bleibt doch BITTE beim Thema, danke.


 

Spaßbremse!


----------

